# throttle body spacer



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

does anyone know any websites that sell throttle body spacers for KA24DE's?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What do you want to do?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

my friend wanted me to ask, so i'm not sure why.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

he said he wanted it just for the hell of it. do you know any places that sell them?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

why would you ever just buy something for the hell of it for your car? That makes no sense, tell your friend to go buy something useful, and do some f-ing research!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you're no help bitch.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Why was bitch needed, did i make you feel butthurt? granted everyone wants to be an e-thug but come on, if you don't have an actual reason to buy something why would you buy it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> my friend wanted me to ask, so i'm not sure why.


They are available for many cars but haven't seen one for a 240SX. They are supposed to improve torque and economy but IMO, they're a rip-off; don't waste your money.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I made some a while back for Maximas.. saw little to no improvement with it installed. may work better on the KA, but I dunno.
hell, I migh play around with installing one on my S14 if the TBs will line up from both cars.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

I usually just run it with the TB off I get way better CFM that way.


----------

